# Animierte Bauchbinde



## bettinastein (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich versuch gerade mit After effects eine Bauchbinde sich weg bzw einrollen zu lassen.
Weiß jmd wie das geht (Bauchbinde ist aus Photoshop importiert)

Gruß Bettina


----------



## goela (6. Februar 2005)

Wieso versuchst Du es nicht einfach ihm Videoschnittprogramm mit einem Überblendeffekt rollen? Renderst das Ganze und benützt es dann im Video!


----------



## bettinastein (10. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Antwort
Sorry, etwas spät wg technischen Problemen.
Ich hab im Schnittprogramm nicht so die super Überblendungen gefunden.
Sah alles nicht so aus wie ich wollte und ich dachte evtl gibts ja ne Möglichkeit in AE

Gruß Bettina


----------

